# How do I post?



## solost12 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hi again! Now that I’ve introduced myself don’t see that I can post. How do I go about posting in general relationship discussion?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

At the bottom right of each post are 4 buttons:

Edit - it allows you to edit your post

Quote - I will quote the post and open an advance editor window for you to write our reply post

Multi-Quote - this one does not work

Quick Reply - Opens a simple editor window so you can write post that does not quote the other person's post

It does take a few minutes after you post in this forum for the forum software to authenticate your account and give you permission to post on the rest of the forum.

If you want to post in General, give it a few minutes.


----------

